# New Cover Art: Fire Caste by Peter Fehevari



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Another cover released, this time its the Imperial Guard vs Tau novel by Peter Fehevari, whom anthology readers have read before as the author of the Night Lords short story _Nightfall_.










A decent cover, though nothing really special.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh a Night Lord short? Man this is a book I need to bring forth as I have yet to read that anthology. I think the cover is decent but a bit too cartonish. I wont be buying it though, Tau don't interest me much anymore.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Personally, I find it to be an epic cover; too bad the book doesn't interest me much (or, if it has no Tau PoVs, at all).


----------

